

Ask HN: Do you want a more affordable solution for user testing your website?  - rnochumo

So I think it's pretty unreasonable that sites like usertesting.com charge $39 / user test. It is pretty expensive particularly if you want to order multiple testers.<p>I wanted to develop a more simple and affordable method for getting your site tested so I created BetaPunch.com<p>My pricing is currently set at $10 / user test which I have been told by many of my peers is too low for the quality of feedback my customers are receiving. Here's some proof of customer satisfaction: http://i.imgur.com/ZvjlM.png<p>But my target demographic is early stage startups and I know money is tight so I wanted to give them something that was affordable.<p>I created a coupon code for anybody who wants to give it a shot. If you enter the coupon: ' hackernews ' when you sign up your startup and order at least 1 test you will get an additional user test for free.<p>Let me know what you think.
======
creativeone
Who does the reviews and how long do they average?

~~~
rnochumo
Reviews range between 8 - 15 minutes long depending on the complexity of the
websites / apps.

I have an email list of close to 1000 people that were interested in being a
"early adopter" so I draw testers from that list.

I got some more feedback in regards to pricing and I have raised my price to
$15 / test with higher discounts when multiple testers are purchased.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

------
ngilmore031
I have used these guys multiple times and have always been pleased with the
feedback. Can't beat it for the low prices.

------
codegeek
clickable <http://www.betapunch.com>

------
gqgy
Go get 'em!

~~~
rnochumo
Thanks!

